# Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread



## derporto (10. November 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

da es hier bekanntlich zu hochpreisigen Spinnrollen so einige Threads gibt, soll dieser hier dazu dienen, über die Qualität von Rollen im mittleren Preisbereich zu diskutieren.

Empfehlungen, Fragen, Erfahrungen, Diskussionen, Neuheiten, alles gerne hier hinein. Auch aus eigenem Interesse, da ich, wie ich schätze der Großteil der Angler hier, gerne hochwertigeres Gerät fischt, ohne dafür ein halbes Monatsgehalt hinlegen zu wollen, zu müssen oder zu können.

Mittlerer Preisbereich, was ist das? Ich möchte dies preislich einmal wie folgt eingrenzen: 60 bis 160 €, wobei dies keine allzu starren Grenzen sein sollen.

Als erste Rolle möchte ich hier eine absolute Neuheit in den Raum werfen, die es neulich beim Brandungscup als Preis gab, die ich also dort begrabbeln durfte und die mir ausgesprochen gut gefällt. Die Jenzi Nexxos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExUU_TpF1tw

oder hier: http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/product_info.php/info/p2132_Jenzi-Nexxos-SR-4500.html

Seidenweicher Lauf, Vollmetallgehäuse, UVP irgendwas um 95 €. Überlege, mir diese Rolle zu Weihnachten zu schenken. Jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Mfg Dennis


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hey coole Idee. Mal nicht nur High End. Da ich auch am ehesten in diesem Bereich kaufe und es hier grundsolide Rollen gibt, könnte ich Erfahrungen zu folgenden Rollen beisteuern:
Penn Slammer und Slammer Live Liner
Penn Sargus
Ryobi Ecusima (bissel unter Budget,oder?)
Penn Spinfisher SSG und SSM
Fin Nor Sportfisher (aber erst seit kurzem) 
Also haut rein mit Euren Erfahrungen und Kritiken.


----------



## BronkoderBär (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hey, 

ich würde mich auch für die Nexxos interessieren.
Hat die wirklich niemand oder seid ihr schreibfaul?
Ich wäre sehrdankbar für jedes wort, da man im inet 0 über sie findet


Bronko


----------



## magut (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

setz mal eine Preisspanne fest, in dem sich die Rollen befinden sollen.
den "Mittel" ist für jeden was anderes --bei mir gehn bei 100.- die oberen an 
l.G.
Mario


----------



## bobbykron (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



derporto schrieb:


> Mittlerer Preisbereich, was ist das? Ich möchte dies preislich einmal wie folgt eingrenzen: 60 bis 160 €, wobei dies keine allzu starren Grenzen sein sollen.



wer lesen kann...#q


----------



## Mikey3110 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Ist auch eher mein Thread hier. Hier mal ganz grob aufgelistet, was bei mir in diesem Preisbereich stand/steht.

Positive:
-Stradic 2500FJ
-Rarenium 1000FA
-Abu Orra S30
-Black Arc 840
-Aernos 3000SFA


Negative:
-Revo SX 20 (ruppiger Lauf)
-Revo SX 30 (ruppiger Lauf)
-Mag Pro Lite 1000 (Kaffeemühlenlaufverhalten)
Die drei Kollegen sind alle zurück zum Händler. 
Mag sein, dass die nach ein paar mal Angeln besser gelaufen wären, aber ich hab da kein Bock drauf am Wasser zu stehen mit dem Gefühl, dass ich mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung die Zahnflanken bearbeite. 

(Stationär)Rollen, die aus dem PureFishing-Konzern kommen, haben hier erstmal Hausverbot. |abgelehn


----------



## steffen1 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hallo,
fische zwei in dem Bereich, die Technium 4000 und die Aernos 4000. Die Technium für 99,- Euro im Angebot bekommen und sehr zufrieden. Die aernos für 79,- läuft auch gut aber bei Gewaltwürfen klappt der Bügel um. Wurde hier schon diskutiert. Nach allem was ich bisher hier gelesen habe stelle ich nach und nach auf Penn um. Die Battle o.ä. wird es werden.


----------



## Kotzi (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Negativ hatte ich  die Daiwa Exceller. Hats bei einmal Salzwasserkontakt ( kein Tauchgang) und nachheriger Spülung zerrissen. Auch sonst mehr schein als sein.

Positiv : 

Red Arc : war mein einstieg ins Jiggen und einmal hats das Gewinde vom Bremsknopf zerhauen, gabs aber für 5 Euro nen neuen. 

Quantum Energy PTI A 40 : Hechtfischen im Bodden, Jiggen mit hohen Gewichten auf Dorsch läuft bis heute super und ist regelmäßig im Einsatz.

Mitchell Advanced Mag PRO 1000 zum Ulight Fischen, bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen.


----------



## derporto (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Habe mir gerade zum Brandungsangeln eine Penn Surfmaster geholt. War mit 69,00 € ein Schnapper. Es ist die leichtere 750er geworden, da ich vorhabe sie zeitweilig auch auf der Seebrücke an einer heavy feeder auf Butt zu fischen.

Mein erster Eindruck ist passabel. Direkt nach dem Auspacken lief sie recht schwer, was sich aber mit zunehmender Trockenkurbelei gelegt hat. Verarbeitung scheint solide. Wird demnächst ihre Taufe an der Ostsee erhalten und danach in Westkapelle/NL einem Härtetest unterzogen.

Bezüglich der Nexxos habe ich Philip Jensen von Jenzi direkt angeschrieben. Sehr netter, kompetenter und schneller Kontakt. Dort bekommst du auch weitere Infos zur Rolle und auch eine Händlerliste auf der du siehst, wo du sie dir anschauen und zulegen kannst.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Moin,

ich fisch auch Daiwa Exceller und deren Vorgänger beim normalen Ansitzangeln und eine nutz ich sogar beim Spinnfischen. Ich hab damit keinen Ärger und bin soweit zufrieden. Wenn das Kurbelspiel nicht wäre und die Spule im offenen Zustand nicht so wackeln würde, dann wären das Top Rollen.

Ich brauche noch 1-2 Rollen zum Ansitzangeln. Hab mir noch die Stradic GTM und die Spro Hypalite angeschaut. Aber so ganz begeistert bin ich nicht...andererseits möchte ich nun nich auch noch 2 weitere Exceller kaufen.

Alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## Kotzi (3. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Zum Ansitzen mag die auch Top sein, jedoch gibts fürs selbe Geld wenn man damit Spinnfischen will mmn besseres.


----------



## derporto (5. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Suche aktuell noch fürs Spinnfischen auf MeFo und Dorsch eine "Ersatzrolle" zu meiner Blue Arc. Preislich darf sie ruhig im selben Bereich liegen, also um die 80 €. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Mitchell Blade Alu gemacht? Hatte sie schon in der Hand. Fasst sich gut an und sieht blendend aus. Gibts grad bei Gerlinger im Schlussverkauf. 

Oder doch die Jenzi Nexxos? Vielleicht hat ja mittlerweile jemand Erfahrungen mit ihr gesammelt?

Mfg Dennis


----------



## magut (5. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

wenn ich jetzt sag, daß ich gern mit Heckbremsern fisch werd ich hier gesteinigt?
Such was zum Spinnen so um die 50.- bis 100.- für mittlere Spinnfischerei (3000 Shimano Vergleichgröße)


----------



## u-see fischer (5. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



magut schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt sag, daß ich gern mit Heckbremsern fisch werd ich hier gesteinigt?
> Such was zum Spinnen so um die 50.- bis 100.- für mittlere Spinnfischerei (3000 Shimano Vergleichgröße)



Denke, dann wäre das was für Dich: http://nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l-e-n/rollen-mit-heckbremse/shimano-stradic-3000-s-gtm-rc.html


----------



## u-see fischer (5. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



derporto schrieb:


> Suche aktuell noch fürs Spinnfischen auf MeFo und Dorsch eine "Ersatzrolle" zu meiner Blue Arc. Preislich darf sie ruhig im selben Bereich liegen, also um die 80 €. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Mitchell Blade Alu gemacht? Hatte sie schon in der Hand. Fasst sich gut an und sieht blendend aus. Gibts grad bei Gerlinger im Schlussverkauf.
> 
> Oder doch die Jenzi Nexxos? Vielleicht hat ja mittlerweile jemand Erfahrungen mit ihr gesammelt?
> 
> Mfg Dennis



Suche auch gerade noch etwas für die Meerforellen- und Wolfsbarschanglei, schwanke zwischen einer Penn Atlantis und einer Fin-Nor Inshore.
Kann jemand etwas zu den Rollen sagen, günstige Bezugsquellen werden ebenfalls gerne angenommen.


----------



## Glasauge (5. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Moin Moin,

leiste ich auch mal einen Beitrag zum Thema.

Wollte mir letztes Jahr mal eine Rolle in einem höheren Budget zulegen (120-180€).
Einsatzzweck sollte für das fischen am Rhein mit GuFis auf Zander sein.

Shimano, Daiwa und Spro waren da die üblichen verdächtigen Marken.

Da ich mich aber nicht festlegen konnte, dachte ich mir, dass es vielleicht gar nicht so eine teure Rolle sein muss, immerhin mussten ja auch noch neue Köder und anderes, kurzlebiges Zubehör her.

Entschieden habe ich mich dann für eine Ryobi Applause 4000.
Hab die Rolle nun seit 6 Monaten im Einsatz und bin schlichtweg begeistert.
Absolut feiner Lauf, hervorragend justierbare Bremse und kommt wunderbar mit geflochtenen Schnüren aller Stärken klar.
Absolut top für den Preis von 69€, wird mit vollwertiger Aluersatzspule geliefert und auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert für alle, die sich nicht überwinden wollen (können) für eine Rolle einen dreistelligen Betrag auf die Theke zu legen.
Die Rolle wird an einer Sportex Black Pearl und an einer Daiwa R´Nessa gefischt.

Für weniger starke Gewässer denke ich momentan über die Anschaffung einer Technium in 2500er Größe vor.
Hab ich kürzlich bei FP in D´Dorf für 89€ gesehen.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## magut (5. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Denke, dann wäre das was für Dich: http://nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l-e-n/rollen-mit-heckbremse/shimano-stradic-3000-s-gtm-rc.html


 
Danke erstmal  aber 
Bin von der Doppelkurbel nicht begeistert und meine Exage die ich gekauft hab läuft schon nach 6 Monaten ein wenig Klapprig.
Glaub, das die Shimanos in dieser Preisklasse nicht mehr die besten sind.
Hab alte Daiwas die laufen nach Jahren noch gut--aber die baun derzeit auch nix gscheites.
Hat sonst noch wer einen Vorschlag
l.G.
Mario


----------



## u-see fischer (5. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



magut schrieb:


> Danke erstmal  aber
> Bin von der Doppelkurbel nicht begeistert und meine Exage die ich gekauft hab läuft schon nach 6 Monaten ein wenig Klapprig.
> Glaub, das die Shimanos in dieser Preisklasse nicht mehr die besten sind.
> Hab alte Daiwas die laufen nach Jahren noch gut--aber die baun derzeit auch nix gscheites.
> ...



Dann diese hier: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=ABUGARCIASoroenSTX Fische ich auch, da wackelt nicht, sehr exakte Bremse und liegt (fast) im Limit.

PS. Must Du aber in 20er oder 40er Größe nehmen.


----------



## Perch-Noob (6. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Moin,
klasse Idee mit dem Thread.
Ich persönlich schwöre auf:

Stationär

Penn Slammer 260 & 360 - pilken
Okuma Saltiga 4000 - pilken
Okuma V-System 3000 - Finesse & Hardbaits
Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 & 4000 - Jiggen & Mefoärgern
Shimano Rarenium Ci4 1000 - Finesse
Shimano Sustain 3000 (US-Version) - Jiggen HAMMER:m

BC

Okuma Komodo - Finesse & Hardbaits

Negativ:

Mitchell 300 XGE jiggen & Sbiro - nach einem Jahr die Kugellager durch und die verkromten Teile sahen auch bescheiden aus.
Okuma Trios High Speed 3000 jiggen 10 mal genutzt & Schleifgeräusche, tippe auf die Kugellager des Schnurlaufröllchens & die Schnurverlegung ist auch bescheiden.

Wen die Sorön interessiert:
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-SOROeN-SX
ist zwar die abgespecktere Version aber die soll auch klasse sein.

|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hat mal einer Erfahrung mit der gemacht?

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=RYOBIARTICACF&cName=Rollen-RollenmitFrontbremse

Sieht ja so schlecht nicht aus.


----------



## jkc (6. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hi

Eigene Erfahrungen (leider?) noch nicht. Die Rolle bekommt aber sehr gute Kritiken unter Walleranglern. Das einzig negative was ich von der Rolle gehört habe, ist das einige Probleme mit der Kurbel hatten...

Grüße JK


----------



## Schnürlwascher (6. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



magut schrieb:


> Danke erstmal  aber
> Bin von der Doppelkurbel nicht begeistert und meine Exage die ich gekauft hab läuft schon nach 6 Monaten ein wenig Klapprig.
> Glaub, das die Shimanos in dieser Preisklasse nicht mehr die besten sind.
> Mario



Meine Stradic läuft nach ca. 1 Jahr kein bisschen klapprig und macht insgesamt einen sehr stabilen Eindruck(Metall!).


----------



## Perch-Noob (6. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Jepp über die Arctica hat ich auch schon gegrübelt.
Steh aber zu sehr auf die 6:1 Übersetzung, darum kam dann doch ne Stradic Ci4.


----------



## robdasilva (6. März 2013)

Ich Fisch die Arctica bin top zufrieden.

Klar meine alte Twinpower war besser, aber fuer den Preis ist die Arctica unschlagbar.

Gruss Rob


----------



## magut (6. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Dann diese hier: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=ABUGARCIASoroenSTX Fische ich auch, da wackelt nicht, sehr exakte Bremse und liegt (fast) im Limit.
> 
> PS. Must Du aber in 20er oder 40er Größe nehmen.


 

die gibt es aber nicht mit Heckbremse  Sorry das ist beim ersten Zitat nicht mitgegangen!

mir sind Heckbremser einfach lieber |supergri

Und JA ICH WEISS SIND EIN WENIG SCHLECHTER 
ABER IST MIT EGAL  FANG MIENE FISCHE AUCH SO
nur leider gibt es immer weniger gute Heckbremsrollen in der Preisklasse


----------



## Perch-Noob (7. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



magut schrieb:


> die gibt es aber nicht mit Heckbremse Sorry das ist beim ersten Zitat nicht mitgegangen!
> 
> mir sind Heckbremser einfach lieber |supergri
> 
> ...


 
Dann nimm doch die Stradic: http://www.zesox.de/Marken/Shimano/...-up&pup_c=gs&gclid=CMTW1Yaa6bUCFQQYzQodUiUAXQ
Fischte ein Kumpel von mir in ner 2500er Größe 2,5 Jahre, dann war sie fertig, was aber daran lag das er sie mit 40-60g echt überbelastet hat.
Ansonsten gibt´s die Biomaster als Heckbremsversion auch recht günstig:http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/63347#63347

Gruß


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

irgend wie verstehe ich den tread nicht so ganz richtig.was ich vor jahren gekauft habe und was sich als gut erwiesen hat ,ist längst geschichte und 
nicht mehr beschafbar,wenn doch wer garantiert mir,daß es nicht schon 
ein jahr später in irgend einem billig bumsladen mit minderwertigerem 
material zusammen geschustert wird.wenn etwas erstmal neu auf dem
markt ist hat die erstausgabe vielleicht spitzenqualität ,danach geht´s
doch nur ums geschäft und ein jahr später ist es do eh mega out.
rollen die mich überzeugt haben von ihrer haltbarkeit haben meist über
zwanzig jahre treu gedient,leider nicht mehr auf den neusten stand-
rücklaufsperre,bremse und z.t.auswuchtung.der preis lag damals zwischen
60,-und 200,-dm


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Es gibt genug Leute, die den Sinn dieses Threads verstehen.

Das immer wieder die "Rollen vor 20 Jahren hielten viel länger" Diskussion angefangen wird. Ich möchte nicht mit solchen schweren Kaffeemühlen angeln, die meißten hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Und wenn einst gute Rollen verhunst werden, dann ist das hier genau der Thread wo man das posten kann.


----------



## kuate (7. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Gutes Thema!

Meine Erfahrung:  

Positiv:
Technium
Applause
Blue arc

Negativ:
Sargus
Vsystem
Black arc

Größte Enttäuschung war eigentlich die sargus. Extrem stabiler erster Eindruck konnte bei weitem nicht erfüllt werden.


----------



## Perch-Noob (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



kuate schrieb:


> Gutes Thema!
> 
> Meine Erfahrung:
> 
> ...



Was war dein Problem bei der V-System & welche Größe hattest bzw. du?
Und die Sache mit der Sargus, würde mich auch noch interessieren?
Fische sie zwar nicht aber hab schon viel Gutes über sie gelesen & bin deshalb etwas verwundert.


----------



## Perch-Noob (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



thanatos schrieb:


> irgend wie verstehe ich den tread nicht so ganz richtig.was ich vor jahren gekauft habe und was sich als gut erwiesen hat ,ist längst geschichte und
> nicht mehr beschafbar,wenn doch wer garantiert mir,daß es nicht schon
> ein jahr später in irgend einem billig bumsladen mit minderwertigerem
> material zusammen geschustert wird.wenn etwas erstmal neu auf dem
> ...



Es wurden auch in diesem Thread schon Rollen genannt, welche nicht die neusten sind aber immer noch verkauft werden, siehe:
Penn- Spinfisher, Slammer ...
Spro- Red, Blue, dunkelbund Arc ...
Ryobi- Applause, Arctica ...
Shimanski- Technium, Stradic ....

Und es werden sicher noch einige dazu kommen.

Der Thread ist doch grad nützlich wenn deine 20 Jahre alten Röllchen das zeitliche segnen & du was neues brauchst.
Also hier reingeschaut, zwei-drei Fragen zum Modell gestellt & was nettes, welches andere schon getestet haben gehört dir.
Immerhin besser als sich auf blauen Dunst in die Nesseln zu setzen.
Oder seh ich das falsch|kopfkrat? 

Bester Tip dazu die Slammer, klar Kaffeemühle vergangener Generation & seit langem in Asien gebaut, gut mitlerweile nicht mehr produziert aber noch erhältlich.
Fischen einige seit über 10 Jahren.

Wo liegt also das Problem?


----------



## kuate (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Ja ich hatte auch viel gutes gehört und gelesen, deswegen hab ich sie ursprünglich auch gekauft.

An sich ist es eine sehr gut verarbeitete Rolle, die toll läuft und vorallem eine super Bremse hat. Aber leider hat sich die Schnur bei jedem dritten Wurf am Umlenker reingezogen. Also direkt neben dem Kugellager. Das hat mich einmal nen Köder gepostet, weil die Schnur einfach durchgerissen ist. War monofile. Ein ander mal ist mir Geflochtene reingerutsch und ich musste zig Meter Schnur abschneiden. Wenn ich nicht gesehen hätte dass die Schnur nur noch hab so dick war wär sie im nächsten Drill 100%ig gerissen.
Hat einfach genervt ständig aufpassen zu müssen...


----------



## Perch-Noob (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

War das jetzt auf die V-System oder die Sargus bezogen?|kopfkrat


----------



## kuate (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Sorry, die V-System. Vieleicht hatte ich einfach ne Montags-Rolle...


----------



## Franky (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Moin... Ich habe 2 V-System 40 a und eine 45a. Die 45er liegt noch ungefischt im Schrank, aber die 40er haben schon so manches Ding durchgezogen. Weder 10er PP noch 25er Mono haben zu Problemen geführt. Ist eine Sahnerolle...

Mit Redarcs läuft auch noch alles einigermaßen, nur mit Daiwa fängt es bei mir an zu hakeln.
Procaster Xi entwickelt viel Spiel (Getriebe) nach nicht sonderlich vielen Einsätzen (im vergleich zu meinen ollen Techniums (FA) wahnsinnig viel).
Von 2 Exceler-Modellen aus den Staaten ("Urlaubsrollen") hat eines sogar schon einen kompletten "Getriebeschaden" (zähne ausgebrochen) während eines Schnurtestfischens erlitten (ohne Belastung schwergängig, krk!)


----------



## kuate (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Ich hätte sie auch nicht hergegeben, wäre dieses Problem mit dem  Schnurlaufröllchen nicht gewesen. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach pech... #q

Von der Stabilität würde ich sie aber auf höchstem niveau einstufen.


----------



## Horn10 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Jemand hier, der die Spro Zalt Arc ausgiebig getestet hat?

Welche größe für Dorsch, Zander, Wolfsbarsch und Hecht vom Ufer (große Wurfweite ist wichtig!) ?

Finde sie nicht nur optisch ziemlich genial. Hat jemand vielleicht den Vergleich in der Preisklasse und kann abraten oder empfehlen? Stradic GTM RC z.B.?


----------



## Perch-Noob (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



kuate schrieb:


> Ich hätte sie auch nicht hergegeben, wäre dieses Problem mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen nicht gewesen. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach pech... #q
> 
> Von der Stabilität würde ich sie aber auf höchstem niveau einstufen.


 

Denke auch das du einfach nen Sonntagsmodel erwischt hast, da kann man halt nix machen.

Denn ich muß Franky recht geben, wobei ich sie als 3000er & 5000er nutze.

Und was war die Sache mit der Penn Sargus?


----------



## Perch-Noob (8. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



Horn10 schrieb:


> Jemand hier, der die Spro Zalt Arc ausgiebig getestet hat?
> 
> Welche größe für Dorsch, Zander, Wolfsbarsch und Hecht vom Ufer (große Wurfweite ist wichtig!) ?
> 
> Finde sie nicht nur optisch ziemlich genial. Hat jemand vielleicht den Vergleich in der Preisklasse und kann abraten oder empfehlen? Stradic GTM RC z.B.?


 
Spro Zalt Arc = Frontbremse
Shimano Stradic "GTM RC" = Heckbremse

Da wird ich mal drauf tippen das die Zalt Arc, auf Dauer belastungsresistenter ist.

Wobei ich sie noch nie gefischt hab.


----------



## derporto (9. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

So, meine Entscheidung bezüglich der erwähnten Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Dorsch und MeFo ist gefallen. Und sie darf mich dann auch gleich Ende Mai auf Baltrum von Ihrer Tauglichkeit auf Wolfsbarsch überzeugen 

Ist jetzt nach langer Überlegung die Jenzi Nexxos geworden. Kam letztlich einfach nicht drumrum, die Neugierde war einfach zu groß. Habe sie wie gesagt Anfang des Jahres als Preis bei einem Brandungscup das erste mal in die Finger bekommen und war sehr angetan. Ich spiele dann mal den Vorreiter. Ach, gibts übrigens z.B. hier http://www.angelshop.de/jenzi-nexxos-sr.html?angelrollen_modell=1117

Bin gespannt.


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hey, 

Zalt Arc ist nur ne umgepinselte Blue Arc mit anderem Knauf und Keramiklager im Schnurlaufröllchen. Hab eine und bin zufrieden.


@ derPorto:  bitte berichte von der Jenzi Nexxos, ja?!

suche eine Alternative zu Spro, die Nexxos hat ja auch Vollmetallgehäuse?


Gruß


Bronko


----------



## kuate (14. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



derporto schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nach langer Überlegung die Jenzi Nexxos geworden. Kam letztlich einfach nicht drumrum, die Neugierde war einfach zu groß. Habe sie wie gesagt Anfang des Jahres als Preis bei einem Brandungscup das erste mal in die Finger bekommen und war sehr angetan. Ich spiele dann mal den Vorreiter. Ach, gibts übrigens z.B. hier http://www.angelshop.de/jenzi-nexxos-sr.html?angelrollen_modell=1117



die sieht irgendwie aus wie die Orra S von ABU! Zumindest der hintere Teil. Nur hat die Jenzi die schickere Kurbel und eine anders designte Spule...
Berichte bitte wie sich das Teil in der Praxis bewährt! Interessiert mich auch...


----------



## kuate (14. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



Lepi schrieb:


> Und was war die Sache mit der Penn Sargus?



Die Sargus hatte ich genau 2 mal beim fischen dabei. Jeweils ca. 4 Stunden werfen mit mittleren Gummis von 12-15 cm an mittleren Köpfen (15-25 gr.).
Dazu Wobbler in der gleichen Größe plus kleinere Jerks mit vielleicht 10 cm.
Ergebnis: am Schluss hat sie sich angehört wie ne alte Kaffemaschine. War eher unschön. #q Für mich war der Verschleiß in der kurzen Zeit einfach nicht nachvollziehbar bei einer 4000 Rolle. Vorallem wenn die Rolle angeblich SUPER stabil sein soll. #c
Da hält eine Technium deutlich mehr aus. Und die wird sonst nicht als TOP-Rolle gepriesen!


----------



## Perch-Noob (14. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



kuate schrieb:


> Die Sargus hatte ich genau 2 mal beim fischen dabei. Jeweils ca. 4 Stunden werfen mit mittleren Gummis von 12-15 cm an mittleren Köpfen (15-25 gr.).
> Dazu Wobbler in der gleichen Größe plus kleinere Jerks mit vielleicht 10 cm.
> Ergebnis: am Schluss hat sie sich angehört wie ne alte Kaffemaschine. War eher unschön. #q Für mich war der Verschleiß in der kurzen Zeit einfach nicht nachvollziehbar bei einer 4000 Rolle. Vorallem wenn die Rolle angeblich SUPER stabil sein soll. #c



Wow, das ist mal ne Ansage!
Hab bisher egtl. nichts schlechtes über die Sargus gehört.
Hätte mir sie sonst als leichte Ostsee-Pilk-Rolle geholt aber da bleib ich dann wohl doch lieber bei der Slammer obwohl sie 100g mehr hat.
Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Perch-Noob (14. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



derporto schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nach langer Überlegung die Jenzi Nexxos geworden. Kam letztlich einfach nicht drumrum, die Neugierde war einfach zu groß. Habe sie wie gesagt Anfang des Jahres als Preis bei einem Brandungscup das erste mal in die Finger bekommen und war sehr angetan. Ich spiele dann mal den Vorreiter. Ach, gibts übrigens z.B. hier http://www.angelshop.de/jenzi-nexxos-sr.html?angelrollen_modell=1117
> 
> Bin gespannt.



Und bist du schon stolzer Besitzer der Nexxos oder hast du noch nicht geordert?


----------



## kuate (14. März 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



Lepi schrieb:


> Wow, das ist mal ne Ansage!
> Hab bisher egtl. nichts schlechtes über die Sargus gehört.
> Hätte mir sie sonst als leichte Ostsee-Pilk-Rolle geholt aber da bleib ich dann wohl doch lieber bei der Slammer obwohl sie 100g mehr hat.
> Danke für die Auskunft.



KAnn auch einfach an der Köderführung liegen. Ich war zwar noch nie Pilken, aber da machst du ja weniger über die Rolle als beim Jerken, oder? Also kann sie da auch besser geeignet sein!


----------



## derporto (4. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



Lepi schrieb:


> Und bist du schon stolzer Besitzer der Nexxos oder hast du noch nicht geordert?



So, dann reaktiviere ich das Ganze hier mal zu einem kurzen Praxisbericht zur Jenzi Nexxos. Steht ja noch aus. 

Habe Sie nun seit April (4500er - erntspricht einer 4000er) und bisher eingesetzt zum Dorsch-Blinkern, an der Feederrute auf Butt (Seebrücke) und zum Gufieren vom Kleinboot.

Salzwasser hat ihr bisher auch ohne große Pflege (eher keine) nichts ausgemacht. Der Lauf ist immernoch seidenweich und absolut rund. Und verdammt, aber sie sieht einfach schick aus. 

Würde gerne mehr schreiben, aber es gibt bisher einfach nichts negatives zu berichten. Und ich hoffe das bleibt so!

Also Leute, diese Rolle ist wirklich ein Traum. In der Preisklasse fast unschlagbar, so mein Urteil.

Vllt. nennt sie ja mittlerweile auch ein anderer User sein Eigen und mag seine eigenen Erfahrungen posten.

Ran an den Speck!

Petri

Dennis

PS: Schnurverlegung ist ähnlich sauber wie bei meiner 4000er Red Arc. Also nahezu optimal. Ich schäme mich fast, kein Haar in der Suppe zu finden.


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

dafür bin ich ja da 


hatte die 2500er bestellt. beim testen fiel mir die kinnlade runter: sowas von kratziger lauf, alles locker, klicken und klacken, die bremse sowas von ********.
die komplette brauchbare bremskraft spielte sich innerhalb einer viertel umdrehung der bremsschraube ab.


----------



## derporto (4. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> dafür bin ich ja da
> 
> 
> hatte die 2500er bestellt. beim testen fiel mir die kinnlade runter: sowas von kratziger lauf, alles locker, klicken und klacken, die bremse sowas von ********.
> die komplette brauchbare bremskraft spielte sich innerhalb einer viertel umdrehung der bremsschraube ab.



Montagsmodell?! 

Das ist Mist! Wie gesagt, bei mir das genaue Gegenteil. Dann brauchen wir jetzt noch einen Dritten mit Erfahrung


----------



## Felipe95 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hallo,

suche im diesem Preisrahmen auch noch nach einer guten Spinnrolle fürs schwerere angeln mit Gummifisch (Grey`s Prowla GS: 2,70m 40-80g).
Was ist den da im mom eurer Meinung nach die erste Wahl bis etwa 100€ ?

LG Felix


----------



## sam1000-0 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche im diesem Preisrahmen auch noch nach einer guten Spinnrolle fürs schwerere angeln mit Gummifisch (Grey`s Prowla GS: 2,70m 40-80g).
> Was ist den da im mom eurer Meinung nach die erste Wahl bis etwa 100€ ?
> ...



Ein Bekannter von mir fischt diese Rute seit etwa 3 Jahren mit einer 
Red Arc und er ist immer noch zufrieden.
Noch besser, er hat sich Rute und die Rolle noch mal gekauft
aus Angst das Tackle später nicht mehr zu bekommen. 
Ganz schön verrückt der Kerl.


----------



## Ellerkalle (4. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Ich wollte für XS 740 MeFo einer  die Red Arc - habe mich nach Beratung für die Spro Zalt Arc entschieden - auch wenn ich rot schon schärfer finde. Die Spro Zalt Arc soll beim Einsatz am Salzwasser wohl besser geeignet sein. 
Ich habe die an einer Excoler 1062 MHFS Seatrout - funtzt aber sicher auch top an der Prowla GS


----------



## Felipe95 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Die Spro Red Arc habe ich schon und setze ich auch gerne ein aber zum "schwereren" Jiggen ist mir die doch eher etwas zu filigran und die Farbe sagt mir auch nicht mehr so zu und passt auch optisch nicht so zur grey`s.
Die Zalt Arc find ich optisch sehr schick mit dem blauen Kurbelknauf und so.
Aber ich hatte mal irgendwo was gelesen von "außen hui, innen fui". Das die Dauereinsätzen auch nicht gewachsen sei ???


----------



## kuate (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

-80 gr WG ist aber kein "schweres" Gummifischen...!

Ich würde nach Getriebe entscheiden, und da ist die redarc eh raus!

Wie in vielen anderen THreads im Forum beschrieben, werden zu recht gern gefischt: Verschiedene Arcs & Passion von SPRO, sowie vergleichbare Ryobi-Modelle.


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Was mich an der Zalt Arc stört ist die Tatsache, dass keine E-Spule dabei ist! Da ich meine Schnüre immer selber aufspule und unterfütter ist das eher doof.


----------



## kuate (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Ich "teste" für mich im Moment übrigens die Spro Hypalite in der 20er Größe an einer 50er Rute auf Zander. 
Wäre auch was für dich. Stabiles Getriebe, Vollaluminium-Gehäuse und Spule, aber ohne Ersatzspule. Allerdings soltest du die 30er nehmen, die entspricht dann einer 40er Standard-Größe. Kostenpunkt um die 90€.


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Bei der Zalt ist eine Ersatzspule dabei und sie eignet sich bestens für dein Vorhaben.
btw versteh ich nicht wie soviele die red Arc zum gufieren gutheißen können, die is so langsam und träge dass man kaum Spannung halten kann. des weiteren ein reines glücksspiel in sachen kaffeemühle.
und die hypalite ist nich aus alu, die aus "carbon titanium"|rolleyes
wird wohl so graphitplaste sein.


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

@ Bär...

okey.... da hab ich widersprüchliche Infos.

*Auf der Spro HP steht mit E-Spule:*
http://www.spro.nl/DE_DE/category/molens/molens-met-slip-voorop/zaltarc-xs-tuff-body-7000.html

*Bei der Domäne (ohne E-Spule):*
http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Zalt-Arc-XS-Tuff-Body-7300--293.html


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

nene, is schon eine standardmäßig dabei wie bei allen anderen auch.
was domäne treibt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## kuate (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> und die hypalite ist nich aus alu, die aus "carbon titanium"|rolleyes
> wird wohl so graphitplaste sein.



Bitte vielmals um entschuldigung! Hast natürlich recht! Applause ist alu... Aber der Verbundstoff oder was es ist, macht einen sehr sehr soliden eindruck...


----------



## Felipe95 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos !

Die Spro Hypalite sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.

Bin grade noch am schwanken ob Spro Zalt Arc oder Spro Hypalite.

Wie bereits erwähnt möchte ich an die an der Grey Prowla GS fischen mit größtenteils 14-20g Jigs in der Elbe.
Gelegentlich aber auch mal schwerer bis max. ca 30g.

Gibt's da denn irgendwelche punkte die da definitiv für eine dieser rollen sprechen oder ist egal ob a oder b ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Alexschmunz (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Servus,
hab schon im "high end" Thread nach nem Vorschlag für ne neue Rolle für meine leichte Spinnrute (1,80 m, 2-14gramm für Forlle und Barsch an mittelmäßig fließenden Flüssen) gefragt. 

Nun steht die Daiwa Caldia (2000) und die Shimano Rarenium (2500) in Diskussion. Denke damit bin ich preislich hier richtiger. (Wurde mir jedenfalls im Nachbarthread gesagt)

Was haltet ih von diesen beiden Modellen

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Fische die Rarenium 3000SFA an meiner Zanderjigge.... schöne Rolle... sehr leicht... sehr smooth. Aber halt ne Rolle der 140-150€ Klasse....

Wenn du die Chance hast... schau dir beide Rollen mal an.


----------



## GandRalf (6. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Bär...
> 
> okey.... da hab ich widersprüchliche Infos.
> 
> ...





> nene, is schon eine standardmäßig dabei wie bei allen anderen auch.
> was domäne treibt weiss ich nicht.



Bei der Domäne ist im Ebayshop jeweils nur bei der 7400 und 7500 eine Spule dabei. Die 7300, 7450 und 7550 sind ohne Spule gelistet.|rolleyes


----------



## Keyless (6. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*



Alexschmunz schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab schon im "high end" Thread nach nem Vorschlag für ne neue Rolle für meine leichte Spinnrute (1,80 m, 2-14gramm für Forlle und Barsch an mittelmäßig fließenden Flüssen) gefragt.
> 
> Nun steht die Daiwa Caldia (2000) und die Shimano Rarenium (2500) in Diskussion. Denke damit bin ich preislich hier richtiger. (Wurde mir jedenfalls im Nachbarthread gesagt)
> ...


 
Hallo an Alle, bin der Neue hier, 
Tja Herr Alexschmunz unter 400,- geht mal wenig, merkst du schon beim Bezahlen.
Nö Spass beiseite die Caldia ist schon ne Top Rolle-für mich schon eher im Oberen Preissegment Angesiedelt.
Ich selber habe eine Theory in 3000, und eine Caldia in 4000, für mich weeeeit mehr als Ausreichend!
Wie viele hast du schon getroffen die ne Stella,Saltiga etc. fischen?
Jeder wie er möchte, ich gebe ganz sicher auch viel Geld fürs Angeln aus-aber selbst bei mir ist da ne Grenze und das hat nichts mit dem verfügbaren Geld zu tun.
Lange Rede -kurz kaufen Top Rolle.
Gruss Ulf
oh man das Wichtigste vergessen-natürlich die Daiwa


----------



## Felipe95 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hallo,

habe mir heute die Greys Prowla GS in 40-80g gekauft.
Klasse Rute...Sowohl optisch als auch in der Verarbeitung.
Praxistest ist leider erst in einer Woche.
Zuhause habe ich eben mal meine 3000er Sargus dran geschraubt. Könnte man so fischen ist aber noch nicht ideal ausbalanciert.
Somit würde im Fall einer neuen Rolle die Spro Hypalite definitiv rausfallen.
Im mom bin ich am überlegen ob die Penn Battle nicht eine gute Wahl wäre !?
Austattungsmäßige eine Nummer besser als die Sargus ansonsten aber relativ ähnlich (was Robustheit und so angeht).
Die 4000er Battle wiegt 353g, die 3000er Sargus 332g.
Habe nur Angst das die 4000er etwas überdimensioniert sein könnte #c...leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit die Rolle irgendwo an die Rute zu schrauben.
Was meint ihr ist die Penn Battel eine gute Wahl und passt die 4000er Größe ?

Vielen Dank !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Fr33 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Ci4 hat nix mit Carbon zu tun. C kann auch für Composite stehen... was wahrscheinlicher ist. Also einfach die Bezeichnung für nen Verbundsstoff!


----------



## Ehlias (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

was haltet ihr von der Cormoran Corcast 8PiF? Die ist im Moment stark reduziert, 32,5€ statt 75€.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271255


----------



## One2 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rollen -mittlerer Preisbereich- Thread*

Hi, hab's auch schon in nem anderen Trööt versucht, bin hier aber besser aufgehoben denk ich....
Nä Woche kommt meine Rocke nano 902 an...
Jetzt Brauch ich noch ne schöne Rolle dazu!
Bis 100€ kann/will ich ausgeben. Um diese Preisgrenze rum hab ich folgende gefunden:
Shimano Technium 3000 SFC
Daiwa Lexa 2500SH
Ryobi Artica 3000 CF
Alle mit ner graden Übersetzung von 6:1 oder 5:1,was mir schon wichtig wär...
Welche der genannten würd denn wohl am besten passen bzw was sagt eure Erfahrung zu ner ganz anderen?
|wavey:
Der Ingo


----------

